# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Requerimos Harina de Beterraga

## SEAGRO

Estimado Amigos:Estamos buscando Harina de Beterraga, cantidad 15 tm.. Favor de indicar disponibilidad al correo andres_rocca@hotmail.com   *Andres Rocca A.* Cel. 999221966   Temas similares: Requerimos Linaza URGENTE REQUERIMOS CACAO ORGÁNICO CERTIFICADO remolacha, beterraga remolacha, beterraga Beterraga (Remolacha) entera o en rodajas

----------

